# Sword



## land7878 (Dec 6, 2007)

My dad has a sword with what looks like Japanese markings on the tang hanging in his shop. The markings don't look like they were made by a machine because they are not uniform. Where can I take the sword to have it looked at in Ky to get information?


----------



## rutherford (Dec 6, 2007)

A digital camera and http://swordforum.com/ will get you started, and can maybe point you to a professional in your area.


----------

